# 905 lb squat



## WesleyInman (Nov 3, 2013)

In case you thought your squat was good...


Eric Lilliebridge & Derek Kendall - 905lb Raw Squat w/ wraps - YouTube







<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/1g_pYgAbbJo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 3, 2013)

Bad ass wesley..thks ib.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 4, 2013)

Wesley puttin the "goodshit" up! Badass . That was killer. 
Still think my squat was pretty good though .  Thanks , T...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 4, 2013)

Bad ass


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a bad habit of bouncing at the bottom too, all though i'm not squatting quite as much weight as these guys are


----------

